# 2000 A6 2.8 V6 anyone with reviews and Pics???????



## ChAiNs To ReInS (Nov 13, 2009)

Thinking of getting a 2000 A6 2.8 V6 and was just wondering if anyone had a good experience, bad experience and if anyone oculd post some pix as well thank you...


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.8 V6 anyone with reviews and Pics??????? (ChAiNs To ReInS)*

Pics? Look above http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3581940
What can one say, the 2.8 is probably the most reliable engine Audi has ever made. But there is virtually nothing you can do as far is modding it for more power. If you want to mod, get a 2.7TT. If you just want to drive and not worry about turbos, get the 2.8. It is no slouch, just not a rock star like the 2.7TT.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.8 V6 anyone with reviews and Pics??????? (Snowhere)*

He's right. ALMOST nothing for more power. You want to lay down a few grand you CAN supercharge it. That'll bring you to a reliable 300hp. It would cost you at least $2500 in just parts though. 
Personally, I LOVE my 2.8 Avant and am so glad I have the tiptronic. Thats 2 years into ownership.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.8 V6 anyone with reviews and Pics??????? (frankinstyn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankinstyn* »_He's right. ALMOST nothing for more power. You want to lay down a few grand you CAN supercharge it. That'll bring you to a reliable 300hp. It would cost you at least $2500 in just parts though.

I'm curious what all the same cash outlay would do for a 4.2


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.8 V6 anyone with reviews and Pics??????? (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_
I'm curious what all the same cash outlay would do for a 4.2


There is a supercharger for the 4.2 as well.
$6500 will get you 385hp
$8500 will give you 405hp
not much gain for so much money


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.8 V6 anyone with reviews and Pics??????? (monkeytronic)*

Talk to Kingofnyc22. I believe he was the test mule for PES 4.2 kit.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4406971
I would bet the price would be around $5G-$6G for the kit tuned. At low boost, he went from 271 whp to 350 whp. It is tought to say what higher psi would do or if you would have reliability problems without building the motor for boost. Personally I don't really think it is worth trying to make the C5 A6 into a horsepower queen. That is why I will keep the A6 avant as a family mobile and buy myself a A5 or S5 for myself once I can afford one. I think I will forgo the S5 for the 2.0T since 371hp with decent gas mileage is not out of the question with the 2.0T. 
_Edit, Frank beat me to it!_


_Modified by Snowhere at 10:21 PM 11-13-2009_


----------

